# Need help buying vehicle in France



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

I am about to complete the purchase of a house in France. A house that will need a fair amount of work that I am quite prepared to do. My prospective neighbour has already said that he will help me.

Besides my MH, I have a Fiat Panda which is effectively my toad. Having said that it is a useful little 5 door 4 seater with bars on the roof to carry bikes and a tow bar which I use to move its own trailer around. Now that I am on my own I probably don't need a toad and will probably downsize MH - but that's another story. I will be using the MH to live in whilst I do the initial work on the house.

I am thinking I will need a vehicle preferably French registered and lhd for carrying building materials and possibly towing a trailer (the French seem to be keen on their trailers). There is also the possibility of getting work as a contractor next year in France so a builder's van type of vehicle could be useful (and as a commercial vehicle tax effective)

I am told that French secondhand vehicles tend to hold their value more than UK vehicles. This may account for the number of contractors working in France using UK registered vehicles as they consider the French equivalent vehicles too expensive.

So, I am working in France at the moment for a holiday company that is selling a vehicle which they have owned from new in 2006. It's a Renault Traffic with 5 seats (the 3 in the back are removable) a tow bar and full length roof rack. I have posted pictures and you will see that it is a bit battered about. It's done 266k km but has been serviced annually. They reckon they could get 3,000 euros if they advertise it but will probably accept an offer from me of 2,500 which is approx £1950 at today's rate.

I have also posted a pic of what I believe to be the Carte Grise. I hope someone with a bit of knowledge on the subject can pass on any relevant information which is there. It seems that the date of first registration is 12/04/2007 but it is possible they arranged to buy it at the end of 2006 but didn't use it until the start of the 2007 season. Also it appears to be a 1,995 cc engine.

I will be looking online (leboncoin and other sites) to see if the price seems reasonable.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Not quite sure what you want to know tbh.
Yes, that looks like a carte grise.
There is a key on there that tells you what all the numbers refer to . 
Eg p1 is engine size, p2 power, p3 fuel type , i think your p6 is fiscal power...which determines how much tax you pay when registering. Differs In each departement. There a 2cv gets its name from ie 2 fiscal cv ...


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Whereabouts are you working in France at the moment?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

That seems like a fair offer to me after comparing prices on UK ebay. say yes now to the price.

cabby


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Battered - yes - Gallic charm? Yes!


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

salomon said:


> Not quite sure what you want to know tbh.
> Yes, that looks like a carte grise.
> There is a key on there that tells you what all the numbers refer to .
> Eg p1 is engine size, p2 power, p3 fuel type , i think your p6 is fiscal power...which determines how much tax you pay when registering. Differs In each departement. There a 2cv gets its name from ie 2 fiscal cv ...


Thanks for the info given. Yes, I realised after I had pictured the CG that the key was probably on the reverse. I don't know if I'll be able to insure it before I buy my house and have a physical address. That won't be a problem as my employer will probably let me store it until I am ready to use it.

Obviously, I am just starting out on a journey of finding how things differ in France. It's all very well coming here on holiday and thinking that you're "living the life" to actually dealing with every day French bureaucracy. I have found a Website now that will give me guidance on the CG.


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

randonneur said:


> Whereabouts are you working in France at the moment?


I started seasonal work in France on 1st March with a holiday company in Gascony visiting various sites, including one in Spain, doing montage work. That contract finished on 25th May when I flew back to UK with enough time to sort out a few things, pick up my car and drive back down to the Ardeche area to start work on 29th May for another holiday company, initially doing maintenance/night security but moving to a driver role as soon as more maintenance team members arrive. This contract originally until end of August will probably be extended until end of October for some end of season maintenance work.

The pay isn't brilliant but the surrounding scenery is beautiful. The river is obviously a major tourist attraction but also attracts canoeists and cyclists. I am hoping to get some time on the river and do some of the descents. I'm glad I was able to bring my car which meant I was also able to carry my mtb and my road bike. I will attach some pictures I've taken recently on days off.


----------

